# My 200sx~~CHKSRID



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

This is my ride..these pics suck bad..but they were the most handy..lol..the last pic is just one of the renderings done of it..


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

grrrrrr!!! why didnt that work??? How do I post pics?? lol


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

laura200sx said:


> *grrrrrr!!! why didnt that work??? How do I post pics?? lol *


The reason your pics arent showing is because you have 2 http:// per pic. Edit your post and delete one of them.

P.S. You got a really nice car. Like your rims too.


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

Thank you sooo much for your help G Funk! Thanks for the compliment too!


----------



## G_Funk013 (Jul 9, 2002)

No Prob. Your car remindes me of nismo princess' ride. How low is your drop? And do the cops bother you about your tint?


----------



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

well I have coilovers..in those pics it isnt low at all..but it will go 4 inches...and yes, I get tickets all of the time for the tint..it is all getting ready to be redone though and I plan on peeling the tint. although it is fun because nobody can see anything at all except for there own reflection in my windows...lol


----------



## Sentrixx (Apr 30, 2002)

the rendering pic is dope.


----------



## runik (Dec 31, 2002)

definately a tight ride. and yea that render is hot.


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

Yeah that rendering pic looks real good ...I would love to that with my ride...

OH and yeah I just got out of my secound tint ticket since I dark boyed them.....oh well --Ill just feep payint them cuz IM not going lighter...untill I get some seats.. 

Oh and yeah nice ride whats next???


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

Thanks for the compliments guys! Next will be fixing the damage from where I recently got rearended..lol..but with that will come shaved trunk and that of course will inspire me to shave the whole thing..lol..someday hopefully it will look like the rendering, except I want to get rid of the spoiler and just make it clean back there..and I want more of a ghost flame instead of the yellow flame..But thats all gonna take time..lol


----------



## MP2050 (May 1, 2002)

laura200sx said:


> *Thanks for the compliments guys! Next will be fixing the damage from where I recently got rearended..lol..but with that will come shaved trunk and that of course will inspire me to shave the whole thing..lol..someday hopefully it will look like the rendering, except I want to get rid of the spoiler and just make it clean back there..and I want more of a ghost flame instead of the yellow flame..But thats all gonna take time..lol *


Yeah I like the ghost flame thing...that'll look good and I really want to see your trunk shaved--I dunno Y more people dont do it..


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2003)

Hey MP2050 , I just noticed that it says you have Arospeed Coilovers..have they given you any problems? I know mine sure have..just wondering if it was a problem in all the Arospeed coilovers or if I got cheated..lol..And do you have anymore pics of your car? It looks sweet in the little pic under your name..lol


----------



## kbrassfi (Aug 1, 2002)

I just put my 200 on coilovers myself, when you first put them on did you have a rough ride at first, or is it still rough, I appreciate the help I raised mine back up a little to help with the ride, but if I can improve the ride and keep it down I'd prefer to, thanks for any help and thats a nice ride, I just had the sme thing happen to me. Some van backed into my rear end and knocked it out of the clips and chipped the paint, thanks

Good Luck with reaching the Rendering on your actual car looks tight


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

Yes..I had even more trouble with them when I first got them than I do now..lol..When I first put them in they popped..and I mean LOUD pops everytime I would turn my wheel sharp..like parking ect..It would only do it in the front..and it did it no matter what height the car was at. So we took the front coilovers out and reworked them by giving them more support (my coilovers had the eurothane bushings and thats what was causing the pop, there just wasnt enough support there). Now they no longer pop. But, I have broken 4 struts in the rear since June. And that has become a major pain in the @ss..lol..As far as the ride being rough..mine is pretty rough, bacause I refuse to raise the car up any..lol..unless of course I am on a good smooth road..then it rides like a dream..lol


----------



## sentravis (Jul 7, 2002)

laura200sx said:


> *Yes..I had even more trouble with them when I first got them than I do now..lol..When I first put them in they popped..and I mean LOUD pops everytime I would turn my wheel sharp..like parking ect..It would only do it in the front..and it did it no matter what height the car was at. So we took the front coilovers out and reworked them by giving them more support (my coilovers had the eurothane bushings and thats what was causing the pop, there just wasnt enough support there). Now they no longer pop. But, I have broken 4 struts in the rear since June. And that has become a major pain in the @ss..lol..As far as the ride being rough..mine is pretty rough, bacause I refuse to raise the car up any..lol..unless of course I am on a good smooth road..then it rides like a dream..lol *



hey.. just curious.. what do you mean "broken struts".. can you easlily break struts if you keep a car lowered on coil overs? Travis


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2003)

I mean broke..lol..like each time the strut was broken in half and flopping over to the side and banging against the inside of my car..I have pics somewhere of the last time it happened..that we took when we jacked the car up. I will post them if I can find them. And Im not saying that would be the result with all coilovers, I just know that I had no problems when the car was just lowered, but now with the coilovers I have had nothing but problems...


----------



## dry (Oct 21, 2002)

I dont wanna just see your trunk shaved... I want it ALL shaved  Just kidding what is the ghost flames?


----------

